# what kind of dog will benefit from probiotics or digestive enhancers?



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but some people on the forum recommended that I feed Maddie probiotics when she was on antibiotics for her UTI's. I guess the probiotics help but I'm not really sure why ... I bought a bottle at Whole Foods I think it was $12 for a big bottle.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Just my opinion but I think every dog benefits from probiotics...

My guys get yogurt every day - I eat yogurt every day - I think it's a super inexpensive way to support the digestive tracts...If for some reason they are on antibiotics I double the yogurt dose. It's far easier to support healthy intestinal flora than to rebuild it later...

Erica


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All dogs will benefit from probiotics.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but don't forget the role of PRE-biotics, which allow the probiotics an environment in which to grow. It's why it's so helpful to feed both pumpkin, a prebiotic, and yogurt, a probiotic.


----------



## Charnie (Oct 27, 2008)

My vet recommended Probiotics for flattulance....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I use Nature's Farmacy Ultimate Enzymes, which is complete. One teaspoon of DOGZYMES Digestive Enhancer is equivalent to 70 eight ounce containers of yogurt.
The Nature's Farmacy enzyme products were designed and researched initially in the early 1980's as a way to prevent bloat in their Great Danes, and the other benefits quickly became apparent. Many years ago, I used probiotics when a dog had diarrhea, or was on antibiotics, but now all my dogs get them daily in their food.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marieb said:


> I'm not an expert, but some people on the forum recommended that I feed Maddie probiotics when she was on antibiotics for her UTI's. I guess the probiotics help but I'm not really sure why ... I bought a bottle at Whole Foods I think it was $12 for a big bottle.


A simplified explanation for the reason that probiotics help when a dog is on antibiotics is that the antibiotics cannot discriminate between good bacteria and bad. The probiotics help the good bacteria in the digestive tract to flourish, aiding in digestion and helping to prevent the diarrhea that is often associated with the use of antibiotics.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> A simplified explanation for the reason that probiotics help when a dog is on antibiotics is that the antibiotics cannot discriminate between good bacteria and bad. The probiotics help the good bacteria in the digestive tract to flourish, aiding in digestion and helping to prevent the diarrhea that is often associated with the use of antibiotics.


Thanks! I think I need to buy some more ... I've been giving her Wholistic Canine Complete (and I think that has probiotics) and yogurt but her UTI has appeared to return so I guess she needs to go back on antibiotics.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I use Nature's Farmacy Ultimate Enzymes, which is complete. One teaspoon of DOGZYMES Digestive Enhancer is equivalent to 70 eight ounce containers of yogurt.
> The Nature's Farmacy enzyme products were designed and researched initially in the early 1980's as a way to prevent bloat in their Great Danes, and the other benefits quickly became apparent. Many years ago, I used probiotics when a dog had diarrhea, or was on antibiotics, but now all my dogs get them daily in their food.


 
Thanks to Laura, this is what our pack gets to. It is very stable (doesn't need refrigeration) and has a very long shelf life. Also VERY economical. And yes, all dogs can benefit from pro/prebiotics and viable enzymes........all of which are especially important if fed a processed kibble.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marieb said:


> Thanks! I think I need to buy some more ... I've been giving her Wholistic Canine Complete (and I think that has probiotics) and yogurt but her UTI has appeared to return so I guess she needs to go back on antibiotics.


Check out Nature's Farmacy.com I am really pleased with their Dogzymes - a very long shelf life, no need to refrigerate, and loaded with all the essentials. I've saved a lot of money using it, and as I said, I give it daily. I cannot remember the last time that I have had a UTI, or ear infection, or diarrhea in my dogs since adding it to their food on a daily basis.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

marieb said:


> Thanks! I think I need to buy some more ... I've been giving her Wholistic Canine Complete (and I think that has probiotics) and yogurt but her UTI has appeared to return so I guess she needs to go back on antibiotics.


I love the Wholistic Canine Complete too. It is a great organic, food based supplement.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a little confused. What's the difference between the DOGZYMES Ultimate and the DOGZYMES Digestive Enhancer. Which one would be better?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I'm a little confused. What's the difference between the DOGZYMES Ultimate and the DOGZYMES Digestive Enhancer. Which one would be better?


The Ultimate is a vitamin and mineral supplement. THe digestive enhancer is probiotics ( the good bacteria) for the GI system and also enzymes which are so very important in helping them digest and fully utilize their food. Looks like the Ultimate is synthetic vitamins too....... I would much prefer food based supplements (MHO) such as the Wholistic Complete.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Ultimate is a vitamin and mineral supplement. THe digestive enhancer is probiotics ( the good bacteria) for the GI system and also enzymes which are so very important in helping them digest and fully utilize their food. Looks like the Ultimate is synthetic vitamins too....... I would much prefer food based supplements (MHO) such as the Wholistic Complete.


Thanks. There are so many products out there...it really gets confusing. I'll check out Wholistic Complete.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Thanks. There are so many products out there...it really gets confusing. I'll check out Wholistic Complete.


I use both products ( dogzymes digestive enhancer and the Wholistic Complete). Everyday I use the dogzymes and a couple times a week they'll get the Wholistic Complete. For probiotic/enzymes I don't think the digestive enhancer can be beat. For live food based vitamins and minerals ( plus some probiotics) the Wholistic Complete is great.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I use both products ( dogzymes digestive enhancer and the Wholistic Complete). Everyday I use the dogzymes and a couple times a week they'll get the Wholistic Complete. For probiotic/enzymes I don't think the digestive enhancer can be beat. For live food based vitamins and minerals ( plus some probiotics) the Wholistic Complete is great.


I just was ready to get dogzymes digestive enhancer but the shipping is $10.  Can you buy it in stores? I don't think I've ever seen it anywhere. If I have to pay the shipping I will though. That's why I got a job, so I can spend more on Charlie...lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Ultimate is a vitamin and mineral supplement. THe digestive enhancer is probiotics ( the good bacteria) for the GI system and also enzymes which are so very important in helping them digest and fully utilize their food. Looks like the Ultimate is synthetic vitamins too....... I would much prefer food based supplements (MHO) such as the Wholistic Complete.


I have both in the kennel and so early in the morning I mis-identified the probiotic, which is Digestive Enhancer. Back to bed for me, it's a sick day.  On top of which it looks like Maybe was bitten by a spider. Either that, or she is trying out her Halloween costume - she would be going as a Chow, her face is so swollen. Benedryl to the rescue. She's laying by my side, no problems breathing, and would like to be out with the other dogs, so I am confident that she will be fine.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

For my dogs on a raw diet I do not use a probiotic as their food is loaded with maturally occurring enzymes to assist with digestion.
However my 12 year old, Keeper, had developed issues with handling fat in her diet. We took her off raw and put her on a low fat kibble and some antibiotics to assist with a liver issue at the same time. My vet suggested a probiotic so I got one but she still had issues. The vet asked me to try a different type of probiotic, one the was animal based rather than vegetation based. She has been on this protocol for several months and doing great along with some additional supplements. The probiotic is made by Purina, FortiFlora, and is only available through a vet. Anbody aware of a similar product that is animal based and available OTC?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I just was ready to get dogzymes digestive enhancer but the shipping is $10.  Can you buy it in stores? I don't think I've ever seen it anywhere. If I have to pay the shipping I will though. That's why I got a job, so I can spend more on Charlie...lol


Not sure where you live but they do have a list of places where you can get some of their products locally around the country.
http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/retailers.php


----------

